# Apache Flight Facebook



## Bograt (26 Feb 2007)

Apache Flight has a "closed group" on Facebook.com for all current and former  A- Flight students and IPs.

It is a place to upload photos, stories and stay in touch with old friends. 

How to "join" the site:
1. Register at Facebook.com
2. Perform a "Group Search" for Apache Flight
3. Request to join.

Confirmations will take about 24 hours.

Cheers,


----------

